# Echinodorus “Frans Stoffels” sword



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

About 6 months back I purchased an Echinodorus “Frans Stoffels” sword.
This morning with doing a fairly thorough gravel vac, I noticed a baby plant growing next to the mother plant. I took a kitchen knife and cut through the rhizome. When I pulled the baby out; I was surprised to see that the rhizome was 1/2” - 5/8 “thick. The rhizome on the baby is about 1 ½ “ long. I think the rhizome left on the mother is about 1/2” long.

Questions:
1.	Did I err in cutting through the rhizome? My regular E. Bleheri does not have a similar root.
2.	Also the “baby” does not seem to have the purple or red coloration on the smaller leaves that the “mother plant” does.

I know that this plant was hybridized in Germany. Since the “baby” is not colored the same, is it a different Genus? Also this mother plant has a long shoot going to the surface with another baby plant (2” tall with roots starting to form). If the roots develop enough and I’m able to plant it; will it be a “Frans Stoffels”?

I love the looks of the mother plant; just wish it would keep the dark coloration longer.
Thank you,
Charles


----------



## Elrodg (Sep 17, 2011)

cbwmn said:


> About 6 months back I purchased an Echinodorus Frans Stoffels sword.
> This morning with doing a fairly thorough gravel vac, I noticed a baby plant growing next to the mother plant. I took a kitchen knife and cut through the rhizome. When I pulled the baby out; I was surprised to see that the rhizome was 1/2 - 5/8 thick. The rhizome on the baby is about 1 ½  long. I think the rhizome left on the mother is about 1/2 long.
> 
> Questions:
> ...


Well to answer your first question. It depends on if you got any root structure with the rhizome. It will eventually take root but it will be much slower.

And the second question. That's because it's not had enough light and time to darken. Eventually with sufficient nutrients it will darken.


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

Elrodg said:


> Well to answer your first question. It depends on if you got any root structure with the rhizome. It will eventually take root but it will be much slower.
> 
> And the second question. That's because it's not had enough light and time to darken. Eventually with sufficient nutrients it will darken.


Thank you.
I did get a LOT of roots withe the baby.
Charles


----------

